# Late 50s Girardengo bicycle



## jackomeano (Oct 19, 2012)

Here is my 1955ish Girardengo twin top bar frame with regina cassette.
Campagnolo Sport derailluer 
Mastroni b.b. Mastroni head set. 
Steel crank Manio 
universal 68 special brakes 
3piece Gnutti rear hub front campi record fir rims. 
can u dig it.



TTACH=CONFIG]70427[/ATTACH]


----------



## JOEL (Oct 23, 2012)

I can dig it. Very cool!


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 23, 2012)

Pure Italian art! Love the lugs and chainguard


----------



## jackomeano (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I guess your the only one that liked the bicycle.  Super Rare


----------



## jackomeano (Dec 7, 2012)

*the new and the old side by side...*






 A  picture of my new Felt SR71  That I have received at no cost! And my late 50s Garirdengo twin top bar bicycle together.  Not much has changed in geometry...


----------



## Iverider (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't think the lightweight junkies have made it the CABE yet. Spread the word! Cool bike. I like the head badge!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 8, 2012)

jackomeano said:


> Thanks for the reply, I guess your the only one that liked the bicycle.  Super Rare




There's at least 2 of us, love the Girardengo, just don't watch the lightweights as closely as I do other parts of the CABE forum.  Great bike & cool unique frame!!!!!


----------



## schwinncolnago (Dec 12, 2013)

I also have a well-loved late-'50s Colnago that I recently recommissioned with new mudguards, rack, lighting, wheels and tyres. It's re-cabled also. The paint looks to be a pearl magenta originally, with gold lining. Most decals are in good shape...

BEFORE: 



And (ALMOST) AFTER: 



It's since been finished off with Brooks tan handlebar leather and some strange German headlight converted to LED use...more photos later.


----------

